# New cichlid to my tank....



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey guys! Well my tank is almost finished, except I need more rock and more fish. But I bought this little guy the other day, assuming he was an ob type. Am I right? What exactly is his scientific name if you can give it to me. And what do you think of him? I am assuming it's a boy since he has the egg spots and his color, but could be wrong.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

*new cichlid*

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ob_pea****************.php


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

OB pea****************


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

This is what Bob was trying to link to I believe.  The silly sensor messed the link up.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Peac ock, looks exactly like the bully fish at work except yours has blue where his has purple.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

thank you guys!


----------

